

Good Tables web service by Open Knowledge (alpha) - _pwalsh
http://okfnlabs.org/blog/2015/03/06/goodtables-web-service.html

======
whitten
So the Good Tables web service seems to have a way to test a schema against a
CSV file, with the possibility of changing the schema to more accurately
describe the CSV File if it isn't a good match.

I'm not really seeing anything on the related YouTube videos that shows this
uses any technology stronger than a loop and some regular expression parsing.
I thought Open Knowedge was advocating the use of ontologies and artificial
intelligence processes such as rules engines.

